# How do you clean baked on oil off chrome?



## Detroit 6 ACE

I had a leak under my car and some oil sprayed while I was driving...

It's easy to get off the belly, frame, etc, but I'm having a helluva time getting it off my chrome exhaust...

Thanks! Any ideas?


----------



## MR.MEMO

Try some b52 degreaser works great for me


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jul 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18029433
> *Try some b52 degreaser works great for me
> *


Never heard of it. I can get it at the auto parts store?

One of my homes told me to try oven cleaner. I dunno. Lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

that happened to me last year on my ceramic headers. Heavy degreaser with steel wool or high sand paper or dish scrub pads worked for me. But if yours are true chrome you will have to be careful not to scratch anything


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 12 2010, 07:07 PM~18029507
> *Never heard of it. I can get it at the auto parts store?
> 
> One of my homes told me to try oven cleaner. I dunno. Lol
> *


oven cleaner :roflmao: i wouldnt try that. any chrome dgreaser should do it, and then some fine steel wool to finish it off


----------



## MR.MEMO

I get b52 at car quest auto parts don't know
if you have one by you But that stuff works just don't get it on any aluminum it will eat it up. It smeels like chrome wire wheel cleaner but it's cheaper and stronger


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Thanks for all the Info...

I have full chrome exhaust and I'm def afraid to scratch it..

I'll start with the degreaser and go from there I guess. I'll check the locals autozone tomorrow.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 12 2010, 09:19 PM~18029621
> *that happened to me last year on my ceramic headers.  Heavy degreaser with steel wool or high sand paper or dish scrub pads worked for me.  But if yours are true chrome you will have to be careful not to scratch anything
> *


Yea... My exhaust is all triple chrome plated from the collectors back... I definitely don't wanna scratch it...











Any other suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated! I KNOW I can't be the only one this has happened to... 

Thanks!


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 15 2010, 10:21 AM~18052828
> *Yea... My exhaust is all triple chrome plated from the collectors back...  I definitely don't wanna scratch it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!  I KNOW I can't be the only one this has happened to...
> 
> Thanks!
> *


beautiful car


----------



## CoupeDTS

for mine i soaked it in degreaser for days. 

If you could get the exhaust off you could probably try to burn it for a short while. Fire doesnt affect chrome if its a short while. Or maybe run the car to get hot then spray it down with degreasers. Unfortunately some oils and grease eat chrome away and it might be hazy under that oil.


----------



## BAD70

Get #00 very fine steel wool, and use some degreaser. Won't scratch. don't chance it with the oven cleaner.

you can even try making some cleaning products from your pad before running out and spending some money.

*Grease cutter:* 1/2 cup baking soda + usual amount of liquid detergent 
*Grease removal:* Borax on damp cloth 
*Multi-Purpose Cleaner: * Mix 1/2 cup ammonia, 1/3 cup vinegar, 1/4 cup baking soda in 1 gallon of warm water


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jul 15 2010, 07:55 PM~18056993-->
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 09:08 PM~18057643
> *for mine i soaked it in degreaser for days.
> 
> If you could get the exhaust off you could probably try to burn it for a short while.  Fire doesnt affect chrome if its a short while.  Or maybe run the car to get hot then spray it down with degreasers.  Unfortunately some oils and grease eat chrome away and it might be hazy under that oil.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAD70_@Jul 15 2010, 09:08 PM~18057644
> *Get #00 very fine steel wool, and use some degreaser. Won't scratch.  don't chance it with the oven cleaner.
> 
> you can even try making some cleaning products from your pad before running out and spending some money.
> 
> Grease cutter: 1/2 cup baking soda + usual amount of liquid detergent
> Grease removal: Borax on damp cloth
> Multi-Purpose Cleaner:  Mix 1/2 cup ammonia, 1/3 cup vinegar, 1/4 cup baking soda in 1 gallon of warm water
> *




Thanks a lot guys. I'm gonna get under there tomorrow after work.

We'll see what works!


----------



## kandylac

Don't go out cheap, just rechrome it, and fix the oil leak.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 15 2010, 09:44 PM~18058054
> *Don't go out cheap, just rechrome it, and fix the oil leak.
> *


Thanks for your opinion but if trying to clean it is goin out cheap, than I'm a cheap mofo. 

$20 in cleaning supplies beats spending $2000 on a new exhaust.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 16 2010, 04:20 AM~18059795
> *Thanks for your opinion but if trying to clean it is goin out cheap, than I'm a cheap mofo.
> 
> $20 in cleaning supplies beats spending $2000 on a new exhaust.
> *


Don't rechrome the entire system just the section that is stained.
Can you post pics on how bad it is? Was not trying to be a wise guy before, but if you have a full chrome under carriage it cost big bucks to maintain if you drive it.


----------



## vertex

simple green does wonders for me.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jul 19 2010, 12:39 PM~18082233
> *simple green does wonders for me.
> *


I picked up a bottle of Simple Green and #0000 Steel Wool... I'm gonna try a little spot first and make sure it doesn't scratch it...

Thanks!

I'll take some before and afters (If it works lol)


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 19 2010, 12:06 PM~18082885
> *I picked up a bottle of Simple Green and #0000 Steel Wool... I'm gonna try a little spot first and make sure it doesn't scratch it...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'll take some before and afters (If it works lol)
> *


0000 steel wool will work for ya. thats what i use on all my chrome. just make sure you keep it lubed with something ie(simple green)


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 19 2010, 03:06 PM~18082885
> *I picked up a bottle of Simple Green and #0000 Steel Wool... I'm gonna try a little spot first and make sure it doesn't scratch it...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'll take some before and afters (If it works lol)
> *





oh and simple green does wonders on shower tile and interior plastics... I use simple green for all kinds of crap.


----------



## KAKALAK

I use oven cleaner all the time but I havent used it on chrome hno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

OK.. I'm SOLD.. lol.. Simple Green and #0000 Steel Wool are it for me! Came off like butter and didn't scratch..

Sorry I didn't take any before pics.. It was hot as hell and I just wanted to get finished ASAP.. I was under there 3 hours cleaning the belly, frame, suspension AND exhaust...

Thanks guys for all the advice... THIS is what Layitlow SHOULD be all about! :thumbsup: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 26 2010, 02:43 PM~18143357
> *OK.. I'm SOLD.. lol..  Simple Green and #0000 Steel Wool are it for me!  Came off like butter and didn't scratch..
> 
> Sorry I didn't take any before pics.. It was hot as hell and I just wanted to get finished ASAP..  I was under there 3 hours cleaning the belly, frame, suspension AND exhaust...
> 
> Thanks guys for all the advice... THIS is what Layitlow SHOULD be all about!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I am telling you that if you drink simple green i think it would cure cancer.. I buy it buy the gallon because i use it so much around the house. I have a spray bottle in every bathroom/kitchen/garage. Best of all its non toxic!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Simple Green Cocktail? :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 26 2010, 01:43 PM~18143357
> *OK.. I'm SOLD.. lol..  Simple Green and #0000 Steel Wool are it for me!  Came off like butter and didn't scratch..
> 
> Sorry I didn't take any before pics.. It was hot as hell and I just wanted to get finished ASAP..  I was under there 3 hours cleaning the belly, frame, suspension AND exhaust...
> 
> Thanks guys for all the advice... THIS is what Layitlow SHOULD be all about!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yep, fortunately maintenance is a good forum


----------



## bigtroubles1

awesome from the ninety nine cent store works


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jul 26 2010, 02:32 PM~18143777
> *I am telling you that if you drink simple green i think it would cure cancer..  I buy it buy the gallon because i use it so much around the house. I have a spray bottle in every bathroom/kitchen/garage. Best of all its non toxic!
> *


its got electrolytes :biggrin: its what the parts crave :biggrin:


----------

